# What's the best light I could get for veg?



## HazePhase (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey fellow cannabis enthusiasts. 

I was wondering for my veg 2x4 tent what you would suggest for the very best light possible. 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 13, 2017)

HazePhase said:


> Hey fellow cannabis enthusiasts.
> 
> I was wondering for my veg 2x4 tent what you would suggest for the very best light possible.
> 
> Thanks everyone!!



What is the height of your tent? That info would help...


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh sorry about that. 
I haven't bought the tent yet but it will be a 2x4x6   (might go to 7 feet). 

I was thinking about a 4-5 cob array but a lot of people are telling me T5 --- i am looking for max results over saving money so curious what people suggest. 
If you have any other questions please let me know.


----------



## Budlight (Apr 13, 2017)

Check out the bridgelux eb series  you can get them in a 4 foot strip which would work out perfect for a 2 x 4 tent I think 6 strips would light that baby up like crazy


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't know much about lights but that sounds similar to what I am running for my flower tent. 
I made the light so I could use it for veg or flower but here are the specs:

12 Cob Vero 29 D series SE
1400 PPFD at 8"
6 COBs BXRC-40E10K0-D-73-SE
6 COBs BXRC-30E10K0-D-73-SE
108,000 lumens
Switchable 6 COBs on veg/12 COBs on flower 
230 per rail
690 w total. 

https://youtu.be/Xg9lsBZt3FI


----------



## yarddog (Apr 13, 2017)

I jumped on the T5HO train when i started growing. my first light was an 8 bulb t5. its a good light, but it puts out more heat than you would assume. If i did it all over again, and was not going to go led, i would say a metal hilade bulb in a cool tube vs. a T5HO fixture.   your best bang for buck will be led. There are a bunch of small space growers using store bought bulbs making their own fixture, or you could go the pre-made route. I just swapped to an led fixture for my veg space, and i am very pleased with it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2017)

I am still real partial to my T5s for vegging.


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 13, 2017)

Hmm... so mixed reviews. 
There has to be science behind which bulb gives more PAR or what a plant needs?
Lets keep this going - for those mentioning what they prefer - give us a why?

Maybe we can make this a great multi light pros and cons thread 
or either way it will help me  LOL


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 13, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am still real partial to my T5s for vegging.



Same here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2017)

The T5s are inexpensive and replacement tubes are readily available.  They come in 2 or 4' lengths.  You can get fixtures with varying numbers of tubes.  They put out about the same lumens per watt as MH lighting (92-100 lumens per watt).  The tubes spread the light well, creating less hot spots and more even vegetative growth.  You can get them within a couple of inches of the canopy and they have a slim profile, so they are great if height is an issue.  And, they do a great job.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 14, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> The T5s are inexpensive and replacement tubes are readily available.  They come in 2 or 4' lengths.  You can get fixtures with varying numbers of tubes.  They put out about the same lumens per watt as MH lighting (92-100 lumens per watt).  The tubes spread the light well, creating less hot spots and more even vegetative growth.  You can get them within a couple of inches of the canopy and they have a slim profile, so they are great if height is an issue.  And, they do a great job.



Here's some T5 grown plants at around a week old for the bigger ones and 4 days for the smaller plant. Thick, lush growth. 

View attachment 2017-04-12-19-06-56.jpg


View attachment 2017-04-12-19-10-09.jpg


View attachment 2017-04-12-19-11-13.jpg


View attachment 2017-04-13-20-23-24.jpg


View attachment 2017-04-13-20-20-54.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Apr 14, 2017)

I am not knocking the t5, it served me well. and i am sure i will use it again later. i used to keep it within 2 inches of the canopy, so it is definitely a great choice if overall height is an issue. I had a larger size at 8 bulbs, so i should have expected more heat. in the summer i found it was harder to cool the closet, the light would heat the entire closet space, while a cool tube style would have been much easier to control heat. that said, i have a less than ideal ventilation in the closet, it was a temp grow space until i made a perm. setup.  It did have an attractive cost,  but it also burned over 450 watts an hr.closer to 500.


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 14, 2017)

Hmm... the choices. 
So people would take T5 Lights over COB LED?
Just wondering because I was thinking of getting a 4-5 COB Vero29 single array


----------



## oldgrow (Apr 15, 2017)

I run 5 3590 cree at 50%  they kick ***.. I had 8 t5's the cobs blow them out of the water. at half the watts at the wall. Not cheap it's a $500 light. But will pay for it's self in time.


----------



## Budlight (Apr 15, 2017)

HazePhase said:


> Hmm... the choices.
> So people would take T5 Lights over COB LED?
> Just wondering because I was thinking of getting a 4-5 COB Vero29 single array



I hear good things about those Veros but at the same time I would also check into the bridgelux eb series strips  I would say they would be excellent for veg  and very affordable


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2017)

HazePhase said:


> Hmm... the choices.
> So people would take T5 Lights over COB LED?
> Just wondering because I was thinking of getting a 4-5 COB Vero29 single array



I'm just kind of like "It ain't broke so don't fix it." lol. I don't have much experience  with LEDs by themselves or the powerful LEDs but from what I've seen I can't knock them. There's a lot of good growers/grows using LEDs.

T5s do put off some heat.


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 16, 2017)

Budlight said:


> I hear good things about those Veros but at the same time I would also check into the bridgelux eb series strips  I would say they would be excellent for veg  and very affordable



Yeah that is what I am using: 
12 Cob Vero 29 D series SE
1400 PPFD at 8"
6 COBs BXRC-40E10K0-D-73-SE
6 COBs BXRC-30E10K0-D-73-SE
108,000 lumens
Switchable 6 COBs on veg/12 COBs on flower 
230 per rail
690 w total. 

I was told this would be great for my plants and a lot of people like CREE but they are just more wattage that my plants won't need as they max our PAR light with my current light.

https://youtu.be/Xg9lsBZt3FI


----------



## EmilyTaylor (Oct 20, 2017)

LEDs are my favorite, so I suggest one with at least 350W - 400W. A 600W LED Grow Light is also good I think. Find some good one here: https://lovebackyard.com/led-grow-lights/. Maybe you will want to try Vipar?


----------



## sopappy (Oct 20, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Here's some T5 grown plants at around a week old for the bigger ones and 4 days for the smaller plant. Thick, lush growth.



These plants are a week old? 
Holy crap, take a video, you must be able to actually see them grow.
Good God, I can't post my week old plants, what the hell am I doing wrong?
Couple of T5s, good temps, ventilation, plain water,
I've got a pair of penny-size fans after a week, cripes.

(skulks away pathetically)


----------



## Krobertz (Dec 1, 2017)

I have a 12 cob array 5x5 LED grow light for my flower tent 
I'm looking for vegetable light only in my vegetable stores --- I said it's not just watts because the light is lower watts and maximizes the plant.
I could go more watts to receive the same, but I lost power and too much.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 20, 2018)

sopappy said:


> These plants are a week old?
> Holy crap, take a video, you must be able to actually see them grow.
> Good God, I can't post my week old plants, what the hell am I doing wrong?
> Couple of T5s, good temps, ventilation, plain water,
> ...


Lmao yea I was thinking the same thing! Those are some sexy plants.


----------



## Sunny Jans (Jan 12, 2019)

I have used the 1500w led cob grow light on my tent and now my girls grow well,maybe you can have a try


----------

